# Wordpress Onepage Theme - Extra Seite für Impressum



## sepp05 (29. März 2015)

Hi Leute, ich habe eine Seite in Wordpress erstellt und bin eigentlich soweit fertig und zufrieden.
Als Theme habe ich das OneClick Parallax verwendet:

http://themeforest.net/item/one-click-parallax-one-page-wordpress-theme/9163066

Das Theme ist so aufgebaut, dass es ein "One Page" Theme ist und alle Seiten, die man in Wordpress erstellt einfach untereinandern anordnet und man scrollt sie dann einfach durch. Soweit so gut...

Ich möchte nun aber eine neue Seite für Impressum und Disclaimer hinzufügen, die aber bitte in einem eigenen Fenster aufgehen und sich nicht hinter die komplette Seite hängen soll... Weiß jemand wie das funktioniert?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. März 2015)

Hallo,
das jedes Theme in Wordpress anders aufgebaut ist kann dir so keiner helfen der das Template nicht kennt.
Aber du könntest mal schauen wie die Abfrage für die Ausgabe der Seiten ist und dann die beiden Seiten per ID ausnehmen und für diese beiden Seite nein eigenes Subtemplate schreiben.
So mal als kurzes Ideenskribble.

Grüße


----------



## Fonsi-Heizer (30. März 2015)

Also ich schätze es wird so gehen:

Neue Seite (Impressum) erstellen, veröffentlichen.

Mit Sicherheit hast du auch ein "extra Menü" angelegt oder? Unter Design - Menüs solltest du rechts oben bei "Optionen" noch bei *Erweiterte Menüeigenschaften anzeigen - Linkziel aktivieren!*

Füge nun die Seite deinem Menü hinzu und wähle die Option: "Link in neuem Fenster/Tab öffnen"

LG


----------



## sepp05 (1. April 2015)

Hi und Danke für die Antworten!



Fonsi-Heizer hat gesagt.:


> Füge nun die Seite deinem Menü hinzu und wähle die Option: "Link in neuem Fenster/Tab öffnen"
> LG



Darin liegt nicht mein Problem verlinkt bekomme ich es ja auf die neue Seite, nur da es ein OnePage Theme ist wird die Impressum-Seite zusätzlich noch unter der anderen dargestellt.



Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> ...und dann die beiden Seiten per ID ausnehmen und für diese beiden Seite nein eigenes Subtemplate schreiben...
> Grüße



Habe im Editor mal alle Dateien bzgl. dieses Templates durchforstet aber keine eindeutige Seitenabfrage gefunden. Wie ist denn der "Tag" bei WOrdpress, der die Seiten IDs aufruft?

Lg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. April 2015)

Hi,
also deine Inhalte werden in der index,php wohl damit ausgegeben:


```
<?php if ( have_posts() ) : ?>

            <?php /* Start the Loop */ ?>
            <?php while ( have_posts() ) : the_post(); ?>
                <?php get_template_part( 'includes/content', get_post_format() ); ?>
            <?php endwhile; ?>
<?php endif; ?>
```

Dann musst du mal schauen was da abgefragt wird. Bei meinem Beispiel gehts weiter in der /includes/content.php.
Da wird z.B. die taxonomie oder ähnliches abgefragt. DIe Id eines Beitrages bekommst du per $post->ID .
Ich bin jetzt auch nicht gerade dr WP Crack deshalb ist da hier eher so was wie im drüben Fischen für mich, mal davon abgesehen das ich den Templateaufbau nicht kenne.

Grüße


----------



## Fonsi-Heizer (6. April 2015)

Hallo @sepp05 !

Um das Ganze einfach zu halten:

Wie wurde deine One-Page gestaltet? Eine neue Seite erstellt und dann via Visual Composer alle Untermenüpunkte eingefügt?

Wenn du willst schreib mir die Seite hier oder per PN, dann kann ich dir mehr darüber sagen. Es sollte eigentlich in der One-Page Seite die Möglichkeit geben das Impressum zu entfernen, somit müsstest du nichts hardcoden und ID's ausschließen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. April 2015)

Ich weiß nicht ob du richtig verstanden hast worum es geht.
Er will das Impressum nur aus dem Onepager rausnehmen und als einzelne Seite anzeigen lassen. Das geht meines Wissens nur wenn er das Template bearbeitet oder wie soll Wordpress sonst wissen dass nur die einzelne Seite ein anderes Template bekommt?

Grüße


----------



## Fonsi-Heizer (7. April 2015)

Hallo Jan!

Das ist mir alles bewusst.
Aber: Normalerweise sind One-Page-Seiten die über den Visual Composer verfügen und erstellt werden,  eine normal erstellte Seite,
worin die Inhalte dort eingegeben werden müssen bzw. dort automatisch bestimmt wird welcher Inhalt angezeigt wird, deshalb mein Ansatz. ;-)

LG Fonsi-Heizer


----------



## anwes (30. September 2016)

@sepp05 - genau DAS interessiert mich auch gerade, habe das onepager miera theme von envato - wie hast du das problem gelöst?

ich hoffe, es gibt noch ne antwort hier, da der thread ja doch schon was älter ist


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Oktober 2016)

Hi,
Es wäre ja ganz nett gewesen wenn @sepp05 mal geantwortet hätte ob er für sein Problem ne Lösung gefunden hat.

Grüße


----------



## SpiceLab (1. Oktober 2016)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Es wäre ja ganz nett gewesen wenn @sepp05 mal geantwortet hätte ob er für sein Problem ne Lösung gefunden hat.


... oder er knabbert noch immer daran rum, denn seit seiner letzten Antwort vom 1. April 2015 wurde er hier nicht mehr gesichtet.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. Oktober 2016)




----------

